# Seitz S4 repair parts list required



## Thedon (Apr 30, 2008)

Can those who have expertise in replacing the seitz s4 roller blind, net and spring please let me know what parts I need to return my roller blinds back to good working order. 

A parts list and where to get them from would be appreciated. 

Anything else I should replace whilst dismantled. 

The two units I have are AGS514 500x600 
Seitz SRE D2307 

Would welcome any input


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Your window code AGS5......would indicate you have a Seitz S5,

See link below, their site covers the full Seitz range.

http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/files/repair_s5-window.pdf

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Are any of the parts actually damaged, if so which ones as some parts are easy to fix while others definitely are not.


----------



## Thedon (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Kev-n-Liz. 

Will attempt to get some pictures but basically the parts required are; 

1. replacement net - damaged and torn 
2 replacement silver blind - damaged and torn 
3 cannot open or close either section (net & blind) as the tension has gone in both 

Have not dismantled yet so cannot show pictures of inside mechanism.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It might be best to just let this thread die, as all the info is in the other one, so having two threads just confuses the issue.


----------

